# letro during cycle



## tommo1971 (Jul 4, 2011)

hi guys i have got my hands on quite a lot of letro, i will be using this throught my 12 wk cycle. its proberly not the first choice to use but as i have it and times are hard, i will be using it. will half tab every 2 days be ok or is this to much your advice will be much appreciated thanks guys


----------



## Bigb21084 (Jul 4, 2011)

Letro isn't for cycle.. Sell the Letro and get an Aromasin.


----------



## M4A3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Bigb21084 said:


> Letro isn't for cycle.. Sell the Letro and get an Aromasin.



^^^^ Listen to this.

Letro isn't supposed to be used as an AI. It for treating existing gyno. Running it as an AI is just asking for problems.


----------



## minimal (Jul 4, 2011)

What makes you guys say that letro isn't supposed to be used as an AI on cycle?

Letro, adex and armoasin all kill E2 to a similar degree in males... and isn't that the pretty much the goal?


----------



## M4A3 (Jul 4, 2011)

minimal said:


> What makes you guys say that letro isn't supposed to be used as an AI on cycle?
> 
> Letro, adex and armoasin all kill E2 to a similar degree in males... and isn't that the pretty much the goal?



Letro is much stronger. Supposedly kills 90+% of estrogen. I would imagine trying to dial in a weak enough dose that will work is going to require bloodwork. For the cost of the blood work, you could buy a bottle of Aromasin. LOL.

If you don't start running Aromasin next to the Letro before you come off of it, you're also going to end up with estrogen rebound. Why not just skip the letro all together and go straight to the aromasin to begin with?


----------



## minimal (Jul 4, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> Letro is much stronger. Supposedly kills 90+% of estrogen. I would imagine trying to dial in a weak enough dose that will work is going to require bloodwork. For the cost of the blood work, you could buy a bottle of Aromasin. LOL.
> 
> If you don't start running Aromasin next to the Letro before you come off of it, you're also going to end up with estrogen rebound. Why not just skip the letro all together and go straight to the aromasin to begin with?




http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...ex-aromasin-letro-all-same-potency-males.html

As far as rebound goes.. you can switch from adex / letro to aromasin in PCT.. or you can slowly taper off to prevent rebound.


----------



## mazdarx7 (Jul 4, 2011)

i only just reciently started using letro for a little bit of tissue starting to form on my nips ...within a few days the started to become less sensitive..very potent shit for sure


----------



## M4A3 (Jul 4, 2011)

minimal said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...ex-aromasin-letro-all-same-potency-males.html
> 
> As far as rebound goes.. you can switch from adex / letro to aromasin in PCT.. or you can slowly taper off to prevent rebound.



You can risk it. I wouldn't.

Shit posted on the internet is so conflicting, why the fuck would you deviate from an established protocol that works?


----------



## minimal (Jul 4, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> You can risk it. I wouldn't.
> 
> Shit posted on the internet is so conflicting, why the fuck would you deviate from an established protocol that works?



What evidence do you really have to back up your claim to say that letro isn't a viable AI any more than adex or aromasin?  

There are actually many people who use letro as their main choice of AI.

They all pretty much get the same job done at different doses.  Just know the relative dosages of each drug and you're all good.


----------



## M4A3 (Jul 4, 2011)

minimal said:


> What evidence do you really have to back up your claim to say that letro isn't a viable AI any more than adex or aromasin?
> 
> There are actually many people who use letro as their main choice of AI.
> 
> They all pretty much get the same job done at different doses.  Just know the relative dosages of each drug and you're all good.



Just because people do unorthodox things, and they make them work, doesn't mean that is the best way to go about it. You'll admit that aromasin is the much better choice, right?

I never said it couldn't work. I said it wasn't meant to be used as a standard AI. And it isn't. 

I also said it would probably require blood work to dial it in right; in the link you posted, Heavyiron said the same. You won't know how much you're suppressing E2 unless you get bloodwork. With Aromasin, you certainly don't have as much guess work as you do with letro.

You want to use letro. Knock yourself out. To each their own.


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 4, 2011)

I used letro for preexisting gyno and I had absolutely no libido whatsoever, after 2-3 weeks my joints were sore all the time. I've used formestane, a-dex, and aromasin and none of them made me feel like such shit, so that's enough evidence for me


----------



## Cmak (Jul 5, 2011)

*This is the best info I found on Letro and have used it myself with great results.* 

*..........To first understand why you are doing what your doing I am going to go over a few things and a few definitions:

SERM ??? Selective estrogen receptor modulator. These drugs work by binding to the estrogen receptors and flooding them in a sense, making it difficult (but not impossible by any means) for estrogen to bind to the receptors and thus prevent the onset of estrogen related side effects.
Most common forms: Tamoxifen (Nolvadex), Clomiphene (Clomid)
AI ??? Aromatise Inhibitor. These drugs work by inhibiting the aromatization of estrogen. This means that in effect AI???s prevent androgens from converting to estrogen, again, making it difficult (but not impossible) for estrogen to reach receptor sites.
Most common forms: Anastrozole (l-dex, a-dex), Exemestane (aromasin), Femera (letrozole). For our purpose of reversing gyno we are interested in Letro.

Letro and your sex drive:
Letrozole will suppress your sex drive. This is another reason why it is so important to act on preventing gyno as soon as possible. Since we all know that Test should be run in every cycle this will cancel out the effect of sex drive suppression.

Running letro to prevent gyno:
If you decide to run estrogen protection while on cycle (and I suggest you do unless you are aware that you do not require it), you can run either a SERM or an AI. Letro will be the most powerful AI you can use, it will inhibit 98+% of estrogen using a dose as low as .25mg and even lower. This is why I suggest you do not use a dose higher than .50mg while on cycle just trying to prevent estrogen related side effects.

You will want to start running the letro approximately 2 weeks before you begin your cycle to allow it to fully stabilize in your blood. I have often heard the argument that letro takes up to 60 days to stabilize, I don???t know if I buy into this for the reason that I have reversed gyno after using letro for only 1 week. Still to be safe I recommend starting it before your cycle as stated above.

If you do decide to run letro there is absolutely no need to run another AI or SERM. Do not make the mistake of thinking more is better. Think of it this way; if letro is preventing the conversion of androgens to estrogen than there is no estrogen, what would the purpose of a SERM be when there is no estrogen to bind to the receptors? Nolva will only take away from the effectiveness of letro.

This brings me to my next point. Do not listen to anyone who tells you to bump up your nolvadex to 60+mg ED if you get gyno. I have no idea where this idea started but I have seen it suggest far too many times recently. Nolvadex will do nothing to reverse your gyno???let me make that clear IT WILL DO NOTHING FOR GYNO. If you are running nolva as your anti-e and start to develop gyno than sure you can bump the dosage a small amount to try to prevent it from progressing further, but letrozole must begin ASAP.

It is very important that you begin taking letrozole immediately, the longer your wait the more risk you take in not being able to reverse it.

How do I know if I have gyno?
If you have developed gyno you will have a lump behind your nipple. It will be fairly hard, and it will be tender to touch.

Running letro to reverse gyno:
I am going to go over the three different scenarios which people could fit into. Remember regardless of what scenario you are in it is important that you begin taking the letro ASAP.

1. Already using an anti-e aside from letro.
2. Already using letro @ a dose of .25mg or .50mg ED.
3. Not running any estrogen protection.

1.
Day 1: .25mg Letro + anti-e*
Day 2: .50mg Letro
Day 3: 1.0mg Letro
Day 4: 1.5mg Letro
Day 5: 2.0mg Letro
Day 6: 2.5mg Letro **

2.
Day 1: .50mg Letro
Day 2: 1.0mg Letro
Day 3: 1.5mg Letro
Day 4: 2.0mg Letro
Day 5: 2.5mg Letro **

3.
Day 1: .50mg Letro
Day 2: 1.0mg Letro
Day 3: 1.5mg Letro
Day 4: 2.0mg Letro
Day 5: 2.5mg Letro **

*Regardless of the anti-e you are using it is important to still use it for the first day you begin letro as the letro will not have taken any effect and you by no means want your body to be without any protection when gyno is already prevalent.

** You will remain at this dose until gyno symptoms subside. Once you believe your gyno is gone it is important to stay at this dose for another 4-7 days to ensure all traces are gone. I recommend people with a bf% over 15 stay on for a week as it may be harder to judge completely whether the lump is completely gone. Once this period is over it will be important to taper letro down slowly rather than coming off it completely. Regardless of which manner you tapered up your dose you will all taper down in the same fashion.

Day 1: 2.0mg
Day 2: 1.5mg
Day 3: 1.0mg
Day 4: .50mg***
Day 5: .25mg
***You can remain at this dose or go down further to .25mg. It is really up to you at this point. They are both very common maintenance doses as an anti-e while on cycle. Personally I have stayed with .25mg and never had a problem.

Letro and the estrogen rebound:
With your estrogen being completely inhibited there is a definite estrogen rebound as your body tries to re-stabilize the testosterone:estrogen balance. We can prevent this rebound effect by supplementing further with another AI or SERM. So, I suggest that when you are coming to the end of your cycle you will more than likely be using Nolva in your PCT so just make sure that you begin taking nolva the last day you are going to take your letro and then continue on as you would with regular PCT.

This now leads us into the question of reversing gyno while not on cycle. There are a few things to remember here. You have already waited longer than you should have, and your sex drive will be shot. You can use tribulus or another natural test booster to help you in this scenario but I can???t guarantee the effectiveness. Just follow gyno reversal protocols 2 or 3. When coming off again you must taper and begin using nolvadex to prevent any rebound effect that may occur.

How much nolvadex should you use if you are not going into PCT and running this off cycle? I suggest starting at 20mg ED for a week and then lowering it to 10mg for another week and then coming off completely.*


----------



## Cmak (Jul 5, 2011)

*Letro and Gyno*

*This is the best info I found on Letro and have used it myself with great results.* 

*..........To first understand why you are doing what your doing I am going to go over a few things and a few definitions:*

*SERM ??? Selective estrogen receptor modulator. These drugs work by binding to the estrogen receptors and flooding them in a sense, making it difficult (but not impossible by any means) for estrogen to bind to the receptors and thus prevent the onset of estrogen related side effects.*
*Most common forms: Tamoxifen (Nolvadex), Clomiphene (Clomid)*
*AI ??? Aromatise Inhibitor. These drugs work by inhibiting the aromatization of estrogen. This means that in effect AI???s prevent androgens from converting to estrogen, again, making it difficult (but not impossible) for estrogen to reach receptor sites.*
*Most common forms: Anastrozole (l-dex, a-dex), Exemestane (aromasin), Femera (letrozole). For our purpose of reversing gyno we are interested in Letro.*

*Letro and your sex drive:*
*Letrozole will suppress your sex drive. This is another reason why it is so important to act on preventing gyno as soon as possible. Since we all know that Test should be run in every cycle this will cancel out the effect of sex drive suppression.*

*Running letro to prevent gyno:*
*If you decide to run estrogen protection while on cycle (and I suggest you do unless you are aware that you do not require it), you can run either a SERM or an AI. Letro will be the most powerful AI you can use, it will inhibit 98+% of estrogen using a dose as low as .25mg and even lower. This is why I suggest you do not use a dose higher than .50mg while on cycle just trying to prevent estrogen related side effects.*

*You will want to start running the letro approximately 2 weeks before you begin your cycle to allow it to fully stabilize in your blood. I have often heard the argument that letro takes up to 60 days to stabilize, I don???t know if I buy into this for the reason that I have reversed gyno after using letro for only 1 week. Still to be safe I recommend starting it before your cycle as stated above.*

*If you do decide to run letro there is absolutely no need to run another AI or SERM. Do not make the mistake of thinking more is better. Think of it this way; if letro is preventing the conversion of androgens to estrogen than there is no estrogen, what would the purpose of a SERM be when there is no estrogen to bind to the receptors? Nolva will only take away from the effectiveness of letro.*

*This brings me to my next point. Do not listen to anyone who tells you to bump up your nolvadex to 60+mg ED if you get gyno. I have no idea where this idea started but I have seen it suggest far too many times recently. Nolvadex will do nothing to reverse your gyno???let me make that clear IT WILL DO NOTHING FOR GYNO. If you are running nolva as your anti-e and start to develop gyno than sure you can bump the dosage a small amount to try to prevent it from progressing further, but letrozole must begin ASAP.*

*It is very important that you begin taking letrozole immediately, the longer your wait the more risk you take in not being able to reverse it.*

*How do I know if I have gyno?*
*If you have developed gyno you will have a lump behind your nipple. It will be fairly hard, and it will be tender to touch.*

*Running letro to reverse gyno:*
*I am going to go over the three different scenarios which people could fit into. Remember regardless of what scenario you are in it is important that you begin taking the letro ASAP.*

*1. Already using an anti-e aside from letro.*
*2. Already using letro @ a dose of .25mg or .50mg ED.*
*3. Not running any estrogen protection.*

*1.*
*Day 1: .25mg Letro + anti-e**
*Day 2: .50mg Letro*
*Day 3: 1.0mg Letro*
*Day 4: 1.5mg Letro*
*Day 5: 2.0mg Letro*
*Day 6: 2.5mg Letro ***

*2.*
*Day 1: .50mg Letro*
*Day 2: 1.0mg Letro*
*Day 3: 1.5mg Letro*
*Day 4: 2.0mg Letro*
*Day 5: 2.5mg Letro ***

*3.*
*Day 1: .50mg Letro*
*Day 2: 1.0mg Letro*
*Day 3: 1.5mg Letro*
*Day 4: 2.0mg Letro*
*Day 5: 2.5mg Letro ***

**Regardless of the anti-e you are using it is important to still use it for the first day you begin letro as the letro will not have taken any effect and you by no means want your body to be without any protection when gyno is already prevalent.*

*** You will remain at this dose until gyno symptoms subside. Once you believe your gyno is gone it is important to stay at this dose for another 4-7 days to ensure all traces are gone. I recommend people with a bf% over 15 stay on for a week as it may be harder to judge completely whether the lump is completely gone. Once this period is over it will be important to taper letro down slowly rather than coming off it completely. Regardless of which manner you tapered up your dose you will all taper down in the same fashion.*

*Day 1: 2.0mg*
*Day 2: 1.5mg*
*Day 3: 1.0mg*
*Day 4: .50mg****
*Day 5: .25mg*
****You can remain at this dose or go down further to .25mg. It is really up to you at this point. They are both very common maintenance doses as an anti-e while on cycle. Personally I have stayed with .25mg and never had a problem.*

*Letro and the estrogen rebound:*
*With your estrogen being completely inhibited there is a definite estrogen rebound as your body tries to re-stabilize the testosterone:estrogen balance. We can prevent this rebound effect by supplementing further with another AI or SERM. So, I suggest that when you are coming to the end of your cycle you will more than likely be using Nolva in your PCT so just make sure that you begin taking nolva the last day you are going to take your letro and then continue on as you would with regular PCT.*

*This now leads us into the question of reversing gyno while not on cycle. There are a few things to remember here. You have already waited longer than you should have, and your sex drive will be shot. You can use tribulus or another natural test booster to help you in this scenario but I can???t guarantee the effectiveness. Just follow gyno reversal protocols 2 or 3. When coming off again you must taper and begin using nolvadex to prevent any rebound effect that may occur.*

*How much nolvadex should you use if you are not going into PCT and running this off cycle? I suggest starting at 20mg ED for a week and then lowering it to 10mg for another week and then coming off completely.*


----------



## Bigb21084 (Jul 8, 2011)

I was on Letro for over a month with no results. It wasn't until I stacked it with Nolva it was gone in NO time.


----------

